# Cant walk



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

my friend has a chicken that cant stand or walk. they said her toes are drawn up. what could this be???


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

It sounds like Marek's disease, I'm so rorry 

*Classical Marek's disease* or *neurolymphomatosis* causes asymmetric paralysis of one or more limbs. With vagus nerve involvement, difficulty breathing or dilation of the cropmay occur. Besides lesions in the peripheral nerves, there are frequently lymphomatous infiltration/tumours in the skin, skeletal muscle, visceral organs. Organs that are commonly affected include the ovary, spleen, liver, kidneys, lungs, heart, proventriculus and adrenals.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

should they put it down if that is what it is??


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

It could also be a vitamin deficiency. Mareks usually presents as flaccid. If the toes are curled I would try additional vitamins, especially the B vitamins.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I would take her to a Vet and get them to run tests.


----------

